# Cattle shooting incident



## Cory (Sep 7, 2007)

There was lots of interest at the old DWR forums about the cattle shooting incident in Strawberry Valley. Here's a copy of the press release we've sent out. I understand that at least one of the newspapers has picked up on it. In any case, the reward apparently worked and two suspects have been apprehended. A big thanks to everyone in helping to put an end to this!



> *Two juveniles admit guilt to shooting cattle with arrows*
> 
> WASATCH COUNTY -- With help from an anonymous tip, two juveniles from Orem admitted guilt in shooting at least nine cattle with their archery equipment over a two-week period. According to DWR Conservation Officer Paul Davis, the two teens were frustrated that they hadn't harvested any deer during the archery deer hunt and shot several cattle during the first weekend of the archery deer hunt in the Clyde Creek area near Strawberry Reservoir. The teens claim to have shot more cattle about a week later and confessed to shooting at least nine total cattle with arrows. The arrows were tipped with field tips (also known as practice points) rather than the more lethal broadhead (razor) arrow points which are designed for hunting big game.
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

To me, this isn't a wildlife issue. This is a destruction of livestock, or private property issue, and should be treated as such. This is a horrible reflection on us hunters. These punks are nothing but vandals. The only half-decent thing is that it appears they owned up to it - under whatever pressure was placed. But this should be an investigation for the County Sherrif - not DWR. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update Cory.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

What happened to my response?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

its good that the two teens turned themselves in, more likely pressured into doing so.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the reason the dwr in it is beacuse they where post to be hunter and there not. there nothing but some puncks.IM glad they cought them and now i hope they throw the book at them.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> To me, this isn't a wildlife issue. This is a destruction of livestock, or private property issue, and should be treated as such. This is a horrible reflection on us hunters. These punks are nothing but vandals. The only half-decent thing is that it appears they owned up to it - under whatever pressure was placed. But this should be an investigation for the County Sherrif - not DWR. Just my .02 worth.


I agree to a point, but they need their hunting privileges pulled for a while, same as any other hunter who chooses to break the law. I would imagine that they will have to pay for the dead cow, vet bills, and damages to the owners plus whatever fine the courts levee against them; but the worst hurt will be no hunting and fishing for them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I would imagine that they will have to pay for the dead cow, vet bills, and damages to the owners plus whatever fine the courts levee against them; but the worst hurt will be no hunting and fishing for them.


This is true... being teenagers, I'm not sure they'll totally get how bad the financial responsibility will be, but they'll certainly get it when they aren't allowed to have hunting or fishing licenses and all their friends are going out without them..... that will definitely hit home. Of course, thats if this is one of the "repercussions" of their actions. 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

In my humble opinion, these kids should be given the opportunity to work for the ranchers to repay the damages they caused. This might actually help them become productive members of our society. Locking them up has the tendency to teach them to be better criminals.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Loke makes a great point. Spending a summer working off the damages would teach them more than a fine and time in juvi. 

While I agree this is horrible - I worry of the slippery slope here. They used hunting weapons to commit non-hunting crimes, so they should have their hunting priviledges taken away? I see how to go there and I like it, I just don't like where that could go in an anti-hunting world. A guy runs over a dog with the truck he uses to go deer hunting - and he did it on purpose - so he should have his hunting priviledges taken? I don't disagree with helping these kids know what is right - but I worry of where it could go.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> In my humble opinion, these kids should be given the opportunity to work for the ranchers to repay the damages they caused. This might actually help them become productive members of our society. Locking them up has the tendency to teach them to be better criminals.


Well, you have a very valid point there, can't agrue it with you. They should have to work it off for the rancher who owned the cows, not some other community service project; that way they could see how much their actions affected the rancher.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree. They need to see what trouble they caused the rancher. Working it off as community service doe's not solve the problem. They need to work it off with the rancher.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Wdycle said:


> I agree. They need to see what trouble they caused the rancher. Working it off as community service doe's not solve the problem. They need to work it off with the rancher.


That is all fine and dandy and a great thought but hasn't the rancher been through enough? Having him have to find jobs for these punks every day and making sure they are doing it and then wiping there butts for them cause they are idiots and don't know the first thing about ranching, he might just be a baby sitter and cause more grief. Enough about the saving of thier lives, lets let them pick up trash on the highways for minimum wage until they have made enough money to pay the ranchers thier losses. They have that program established over at the point of the mountain near the prison at the youth facility. If I was the rancher, thats what I'd rather have. They could find out what he has and come back later and steal his generator, welders and other stuff out of his barn.

Seriously, I would hope the judge can be a good judge of character and if these kids are "thugs" then they can do the highways until thier debt is paid and they can enter the NFL or NBA as thugs who have paid their debt to society. If they are in fact somewhat "good kids" who did something stupid then they could do the ranchin' and everybody would be happy.

Not enough info out yet to make a solid stand.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they should have them clean up the cow crap with there hands why it wet. :lol: that will make them think about it again befor they let that arrow fly. How come nobody seen them shooting the cows? There is people all over there on the hunt.But they do need to be paying that crap off and should have to work for it. so if they ahve to work for five years for that rancher then that what they do.


----------



## Dakotadrifter (Sep 12, 2007)

I think if one gets that frustrated with bowhunting because he 'didn't see any deer' needs to learn HOW to hunt. Part of the joy of bowhunting is the challenge and just being in the outdoors. These 'kids' are missing the whole point of what hunting is. If they expect to get something every single time they go out....hide the cows!

"There's plenty of room for all of Gods creatures....right next to the mashed potatoes! "


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Dakotadrifter said:


> I think if one gets that frustrated with bowhunting because he 'didn't see any deer' needs to learn HOW to hunt. Part of the joy of bowhunting is the challenge and just being in the outdoors. These 'kids' are missing the whole point of what hunting is. If they expect to get something every single time they go out....hide the cows!
> 
> "There's plenty of room for all of Gods creatures....right next to the mashed potatoes! "


Unfortunately, We don't all have someone to mentor us and not all are introduced to hunting by family or close knit friends. This is just a reflection of what we have created in the form of instant gratification.

I remember when I was fortunate enough to get my first elk tag. It was 2 years of 10 day seasons befor I saw my first elk the 3rd day of the hunt. Although it was a cow and a calf and my tag said ANY BULL on it, I was SO excited. The commercialization of hunting has everything to do with this, directly or not. I think the first reaction is to think the world is going to hell in a hand basket, but I think it is no diffrerent today than it was 30 years ago, it's just published on every corner for the world to see.

And honestly, If this is the worst thing that happens in Utah this hunting season, it will be a good year. We cannot control others and the way other people raise their children, but we can influence them the best we know how. Unfortunately, radicals are the martyrs and heros of the anti-hunting movement and represent the exact opposite amongst the people who share our passion for hunting. It's too bad we can't spin this in to a "Anti hunters forced this to happen", but accountability somehow made it's way into our world and screwed us on that one.

They don't deserve the gallows, nor do they deserve a box of chocolates, but they need to be made an example of.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm glad these individuals have been caught. I shuddered when I saw the pictures of those animals.

Even though they used bows and arrows to inflict the damage, they need to be treated like any other criminal who has stepped into someone elses business and caused damage! Ya, these cattle were roaming on public land, but the cattle owner paid for them to be there. They could have just as well been penned up near Nephi. They need to be punished accordingly, made to pay for the damage (and then some), absolutely made an example of and perhaps publicly appologize on film and have that film be a part of the "archery ethics" course.

It should not end there either; that same film should be a manadory part of the hunter education program. This isn't the first incident of this type, nor will it be the last, with bow, rifle or automobile.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> Glad they turned themselves in - but this is a hit on hunters.


What? I passed reading comprehension and I do not know how you give them credit for turning themselves in??? A tipster turned them in and they then admitted guilt, correct? I am glad that they have been caught! You guys do seem to put too much confidence in the justice system; i will guess that the victim will not get "justice" nor restitution, in my limited experience it seems that these kids pay a fine to the state, period. I hope that I am wrong; hopefully the extra press attention makes the judge realize that the case will be scrutinized, of course, being juveniles that is unlikely to be disclosed, correct?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

They should publicly release the names and contact info of people convicted of crimes such as this. That would be a great addendum to any punishment the justice system gave them.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> They should publicly release the names and contact info of people convicted of crimes such as this. That would be a great addendum to any punishment the justice system gave them.


no doubt i think i would rather be on the "sex offender" regestry than this one.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

So if I hear you right, You are asking to be put on the sex offender list? Maybe I misunderstood you. :? :wink: :wink: *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

naw i am fine not being on either list just trying to make a point.    



and adding the *()* *()* *()* *()* to awnser that comment was i am sorry just wrong. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

You have a good point elk22hunter. But how long is it going to take the rancher to get back what he has lost? I've seen these road side crew's. The kid's look like there at a party!! I still think they should be made to work it off doing something the rancher has to do. Maybe a trip to the state fair or county fair ground's on the end of a shovel!!!! That would be justice in my eye's! Of course like you say working it off at minimum wage!


----------

